# Sprache für 3D Physics Engine?



## Boikot (29. Aug 2016)

Hi, erstmal hoffe ich das ich im richtigen subforum bin.

Und zwar habe ich vor bald mit einem 3D Physics Engine anzufangen. Ich konkretisiere: Es geht nicht um einen Spiel wo man während der Simulation Sachen steuert. Eher so ein Programm wo man verschiedene sachen testen kann, man bereitet ein experiment vor und dann wird es ausgeführt. Zum beispiel Aerodynamik, Elektromagnetische wellen. . .

Meine frage ist, hat Java3D welche Nachteile? Ich habe gehört es ist nicht mehr das neuste. Was könnte ich vermissen wenn ichs in Java mache? Was gäbe es sonst für alternativen?

Bitte keine vorgefertigte sachen. Bin gespannt auf die antworten! LG


----------



## dayaftereh (31. Aug 2016)

Hey, falls du vorhast etwas Physikalische zu Simulieren und dabei nah an der Realität bleiben willst würde ich mir mal http://gazebosim.org anschauen. 

Ich habe damit eine Simulation for einen Quatcopter umgesetzt. Dabei kann man einfach ein Welt erstellen und viele Physikalische Gegebenheiten einsetzen. Gazebo kommt mit einem eigenen Frontend, was es angenehm macht einfache Szenen zubauen. Zudem bietet Gazebo das nutzen von mehreren Physik Engines und hat eine TCP Schnittstelle. Denke damit könntest du deine Tests bauen und simulieren lassen. Falls du Anbindung zu Java haben willst kannst du das über die TCP Schnittstelle.


----------



## Boikot (31. Aug 2016)

Wow. Nicht genau was ich gesucht habe glaube ich. Aber el klingt verdammt interessant. Ich werde es mir anschauen. Vielleicht ist es genau was ich suche 

Vielen dank für deine Empfehlung!


----------



## dayaftereh (31. Aug 2016)

Kannst auch eigene Plugins schreiben die beim starten geladen werden, nur leider aber nicht in Java.


----------

